
Show HN: A directory of the best free resources for remote workers and nomads - sihaelov
http://remotestash.co
======
SCdF
Some feedback:

All of your titles are "Remote stash" instead of what they're really about, so
it's hard to find tabs if you have multiple open.

"Work hard anywhere" doesn't seem to have anything to do with discovering the
best cafes to work from, it seems to be some kind of weird motivational iphone
covers + wrist bands emporium.

There is a lot of duplication. It would be better in my opinion to try to
curate more: pick what you consider _the best_ app / website to find co-
working places, instead of listing 10.

Ideally these links would come with a paragraph explaining why you think this
is actually good, as to look a little less like a link farm, and to provide
context.

I realise you probably want this for analytics, but I'm not a fan of having
"profile" pages for sites, because inevitably I'm just going to want to click
through to the site so it wastes a click.

Site note: I live in London, and the websites which show cafes you can work
from are surprisingly empty, for one of the largest cities in the world. It
seems no one has really cracked this yet.

~~~
inopinatus
WorkHardAnywhere is primarily a mobile app, one that I've found of moderate
utility in locating workspace and coffee w/wifi whilst roaming around Palo
Alto this month. I'm supposing the website is just their merch store.

~~~
tonyhb
Pretty sure they took that from [https://workfrom.co](https://workfrom.co),
which incidentally I find to have a better UI.

------
hbt
for ref, you should use [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job) to improve your list.

it's already curated and contains great content.

------
one87
Just stumbled upon the following job agregator, you might want to add it to
you list:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/64tqng/i_crea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/digitalnomad/comments/64tqng/i_created_remotejobsio_a_tool_for_finding_remote/)

------
woogiewonka
Umm crew is not accepting anyone at this time... And this curated list is full
of Indian sites - am I to compete with that market? I think not.

~~~
sihaelov
Hmm, Are you serious?

~~~
rco8786
Why would they not be?

~~~
badanalogy
Crew was sold to Dribbble last week.

~~~
rco8786
So what?

------
wbeckler
I built a tool to aggregate Airbnb, Booking.com, Priceline, Agoda and some
other sites you left out. It's
[http://AllTheRooms.com](http://AllTheRooms.com), and it's the only
accommodations search engine that includes everything from Airbnb plus all
online hotels and hostels.

------
patrickbolle
Cool site. Quick question re: these 'stash/curated/stack/list' sites that seem
to be popping up everywhere (especially on Product Hunt lol).

How are people making money from sites like this?

I've been working on a travel oriented site similar to this and am curious on
how to strategize my launch and monetization (if at all?!?).

Thanks!

------
benguild
[https://cafewifi.com](https://cafewifi.com)

------
PPanda
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) should be somewhere on that
list, it does pretty good job in aggregating programming jobs. And you can
easily filter just remote jobs there.

------
jonandersense
Looks like a great resource. Thanks for making it!

The mobile experience could use some more polishing. Mainly the company pages
are having issues on mobile.

How do you pick what's featured on the site? I work for a company that helps
you run your freelance business and we provide many of the tools that you
need.

------
dalerus
Nomad Projects ([http://nomadprojects.io](http://nomadprojects.io)) would be
good to add as well.

------
rajubala
Great set of resources. Many are of interest to wider audience not just for
remote workers. You may target a wider audience.

------
itsoggy
A category for task management or project management would be good.

------
masukomi
because no-one else has mentioned it: "AHH MY EYES!!!!"

Good idea. Terrible design. It needs major UI help, but i will definitely be
going through it for resources.

~~~
vladfr
Yup, the colors are jarring. The contrast is very poor. My eyes hurt! I guess
the UI isn't that bad, but the blue boxes with white text need to be replaced.

------
jacopx
Great idea!! Good work! ;)

